# MCDONOUGH,GA-#9/3-3454 ENZO, M, White,BREATHTAKING



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Enzo is just breathtaking. We have so many white shepherds pass through our kennel and just as always Enzo is a lovely boy. He appears to be young, very friendly, and extremely smart. German Shepherds wear their heart on their sleeve, they are very sensitive and loyal companions. Enzo is looking for a loving family or person to give him everything he deserves. (770) 288-PETS. My I.D. # 9/3-3454 please refer to this number when inquiring about me.

Henry County Animal Control Shelter 
McDonough, GA 
770-288-PETS (7387) 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11875009


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-M-WGSD, ENZO, BREATHTAKING*

WOW!!! GORGEOUS!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-M-WGSD, ENZO, BREATHTAKING*

Hey--one of my best friends is named Enzo! 

This guy is a looker for sure!


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-M-WGSD, ENZO, BREATHTAKING*

Wow! He is beautiful!


----------



## astro_charles (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-M-WGSD, ENZO, BREATHTAKING*

Weill I was going to go look at him Saturday morning but it looks like he is no longer available.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-M-WGSD, ENZO, BREATHTAKING*

Does anyone know what happened to him?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-M-WGSD, ENZO, BREATHTAKING*

Most likely reclaimed but pls call to confirm


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-M-WGSD, ENZO, BREATHTAKING*

Spoke with shelter and Enzo is in quarantine for biting someone. Left a message for Jerri (woman), the director, re whether he will be PTS or will become available again.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-M-WGSD, ENZO, BREATHTAKING*

oh no...please post details if/when you get them.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-M-WGSD, ENZO, BREATHTAKING*

Geez, wonder what happened? Hes too cute.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-M-WGSD, ENZO, BREATHTAKING*

Anyone down there that can go temp test this dog? What caused him to bite and how bad?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-M-WGSD, ENZO, BREATHTAKING*

Couldn't tell me anything. Have to speak to Director Jerri; left a message for her.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-M-WGSD, ENZO, BREATHTAKING*

They treat the animals so awful down there you have to wonder if the bite was not because he was defending himself?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-M-WGSD, ENZO, BREATHTAKING*

Any news on him. He looks so happy in the picture it is hard to believe he bite someone.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-M-WGSD, ENZO, BREATHTAKING*

You know...the ridiculous thing about Quartantine is you don't always know why the dog bit...was it a play bite or was the dog being aggitated and defended themselves. My louis - a weenie dog - bit a vet tech in the mouth right before surgery when the tech put his face down on his to give him a kiss. Hello - my dog doesn't know you!!!!! So not only did I have to pay for surgery but had to pay for quarantine as well.....of course I got to have him at my vet of choice so he went to his vet and they kept him for me and even let me take him for walks at lunch - what a quarantine that was - not....just letter of the law junk. And did anything happen to the tech? nope.....no reprimand no apology no nothing from him for getting in my dogs face - he should have known better; little weenie dog in pain - do not kiss he doesn't know you!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-M-WGSD, ENZO, BREATHTAKING*

Beautiful dog!!!!! Enzo - rhymes with the cologn Kenzo! 

PS....I grew up in McDonough, GA


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-M-WGSD, ENZO, BREATHTAKING*

Don't think the Director is going to return my call. Can someone else please call her?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-M-WGSD, ENZO, BREATHTAKING*

Bumping this guy up. Someone needs to check on him and I will be at work all day and can not call.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-M-WGSD, ENZO, BREATHTAKING*

Any new on this guy?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-M-WGSD, ENZO, BREATHTAKING*

Please, any news?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-M-WGSD, ENZO, BREATHTAKING*

Any updates?


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-M-WGSD, ENZO, BREATHTAKING*

I called and the bite case was on the hand of someone who didnt speak english well @@!!**, asked if it was provoked as he seemed so happy on the pic.
They cannot adopt him out so he will be put down.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-M-WGSD, ENZO, BREATHTAKING*

They will not let him go to rescue?


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-M-WGSD, ENZO, BREATHTAKING*

No


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-M-WGSD, ENZO, BREATHTAKING*

The director, Jerri, would not discuss specifics, but the original gentleman I spoke to said Enzo bit one of the employees that cleans the pens. He is now a "bite case" per Jerri.....won't let him go to rescue either.

Poor Enzo.....one little mistake, and we don't even know the circumstances....

This is just so upsetting.


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-M-WGSD, ENZO, BREATHTAKING*


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-M-WGSD, ENZO, BREATHTAKING*

I second that emotion Moei!!!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-M-WGSD, ENZO, BREATHTAKING*

This really stinks!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-M-WGSD, ENZO, BREATHTAKING*

I called also trying to plea with them for a second chance. The person I talked to said he had been great up to that point and it was not expected out of him.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-M-WGSD, ENZO, BREATHTAKING*

Not sure how the legalities work in a case like this; I know that shelters are VERY aware of their liability if they release a known biter (no matter the specifics) to a rescue and the rescue then adopts him out and he bites again. Even if the rescue discloses this info to the adopter, don;t know if the shelter is legally off the hook. Just putting my thought here for what their worth.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-M-WGSD, ENZO, BREATHTAKING*

There is paperwork that can be signed releasing them from responsibility.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-M-WGSD, ENZO, BREATHTAKING*

That is crap! They treat the dogs like garbage and when they react they are put down. This really angers me.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-M-WGSD, ENZO, BREATHTAKING*

Is there any way to see if they would agree to a temp test, and if he passes, release him to a rescue if a release is signed? They acted like they were surprised based on how good he had acted.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-M-WGSD, ENZO, BREATHTAKING*

this is absolute garbage. I have a soft spot for "bite cases" anyway- who knows what really happened, and they wont even discuss specifics!! Simba was a bite case who now lives spoiled and happy with the right family, I watch him when they go on vacation, and he is wonderful. The shelter had them sign paperwork that they are not held liable for anything- so its out there... dont understand why the shelter wont do the same if a rescue is willing to take him.


----------

